# I'm new to hot spots on LDG..



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone treat your own LDG for hot spots? How?


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have this problem with my LGD also. I think its feed related. I change back and forth between two dogs foods - she's good on a new one for a while, but then it flares up.

But if its bad, they make hot spot/itch spray for dogs specifically for this, and I use that to sooth it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

He wasn't a guard dog, but I used Sebolux shampoo and a 10% (I think) cortisone spray to treat hot spots caused by fleas on my American Eski dog. I can't remember what the name of the spray was, but I got it at PetSmart. I hope this helps.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I used vetricyn on my dog's hot spots. We had tried everything in the vet's arsenal, and used this as a "well nothing else has worked..." thing. We sprayed it on the spot 3-4 times a day, and it went away. I also found that it can be food related. Since I have switched to a grain free food, the spot hasn't come back.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Golly, my ignorance is popping up again! What on earth is a "hot spot"?

SCRMG, I'm learning about dog foods and am looking for grain-free, especially soy free. What brand do you use and do you feed your LGDs the same as your other dogs?


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Motdaugrnds... a hot spot is basically a bald patch that a dog will lick to the point that it looks like a festering wound... they're frustrating because the incessant licking actually becomes cathartic to the dog, and sometimes they'll keep licking the area raw long after the original cause has been addressed.

I feed all of my dogs Taste of the Wild. I mix 50/50 the Prairie formula with the Sierra Mtn because the prairie formula is actually the better food, but it's not "all life stages" (too high in calcium). I couldn't get my puppies to eat the puppy version of the food because whatever the other dogs were eating HAD to be better. Mixing the two was a compromise that brings the overall calcium/phosphorus level down to an acceptable range for a giant breed dog, and actually cut the protien a little for my aging beasts. It's not a perfect solution, but makes feeding six hungry dogs much easier. I also have regular access to meaty bones left over after butchering cows. I throw these to the LGDs, when they're frozen they are terrific for little teething monsters! The grain free feeds are a little more expensive, but I've found them to be worth it. I feed less, my dogs coats look great, the hot spots are gone, and fatty tumors on my older dogs have all but disappeared since I switched!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Golly, my ignorance is popping up again! What on earth is a "hot spot"?
> 
> SCRMG, I'm learning about dog foods and am looking for grain-free, especially soy free. What brand do you use and do you feed your LGDs the same as your other dogs?


It is on usually on the neck or head. It starts as in small spot on the skin. It kind of a cold sore , it oozes & stays wet & on my dog it get really smelly. You have to shave the area & keep it washed out with a antiseptic using 4x4 gauze pad. If you leave the hair around it will stay damp and spread. As it starts dry out, it becomes very itchy for them then they scratch that causes it to spread. So we have to put " The Cone of Shame" on the dog. It can be a vicious cycle. If it taking too long to heal or getting too big the Vet can give a steroid shot which speeds the healing. Mostly hairy breeds are susceptible to hot spots and some dogs repeatable get them & other dogs never do. Hope this helps.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, SCRMG and Gunsmith48, that is very clear information. Thank you both very much.

Seems to me I would be wise to start this puppy off with grain-free foods. I will make some calls and see if I can find the foods you mentioned SCRMG.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to go the natural route, Aloe Vera gel works very well.
Our dog had several. While we were trying to determine what was the cause, I would put Aloe vera gel on them every day. It would heal them up very quickly and no harsh chemicals to deal with.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I'ld be very interested in knowing what brand/type of clippers/shavers you use on such hairy dogs to actually shave the spots. (I had a dog a few years back with a thick undercoat as well as the long hair and I never could find a way to even cut the hair short, let alone shave it)


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'ld be very interested in knowing what brand/type of clippers/shavers you use on such hairy dogs to actually shave the spots. (I had a dog a few years back with a thick undercoat as well as the long hair and I never could find a way to even cut the hair short, let alone shave it)


Here is a link that give a very explanation & treatment of hot spots. You can get a decent set of clippers from Petsmart, don't go for the cheapest one, you get what you pay for. I have Oster for trimming my goats but that is over kill if you are only using once or twice a year. To me a good set of clippers is a must have if you have a lot farm animals but that just me.
http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2010/04/21/treating-dog-hot-spots.aspx

Benny


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

After years of dealing w/hot spots & "doggy acne" around mouth a vet specialist told me that *90% of the time they are due to food allergies*..

We went thru all of the super expensive Corn/wheat free foods over the years (spots went away right away but $50 a bag hurt) we found 4-health @ Tractor supply. Been using it for 5 years now, 1/2 the price, dogs love it, dogs look great, no spots,zits or gas! It only gets a 4 outta 5 at the site below but it works very well for our dogs & our over the years foster dogs.

BTW Foods like Iams, sciencediet,beneful,purina pro or one are just as bad 4 your dog as alpo. Most dogs are allergic to grains on some level, especially Corn & wheat

*This site is VERY HELPFUL to dog food 'newbies'*

*http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/*


----------

